# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Jucar >  Pantano de las Tosquillas

## sergi1907

Los regantes de Mora se replantearán el uso del pantano si el canon es muy elevado.

Los futuros usuarios, entre ellos el Ayuntamiento, han pedido información a la Confederación del Júcar.


Una pequeña lámina de agua cubre actualmente el pantano de las Tosquillas.

Los futuros usuarios del pantano de las Tosquillas -el Ayuntamiento de Mora de Rubielos y la Comunidad de Regantes de Fuenlozana- se han mostrado partidarios de replantearse la utilización del citado embalse en caso de que el canon que establezca la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar por el uso del agua sea muy elevado.

 Los regantes remitieton recientemente un escrito a la Confederación del Júcar solicitando información sobre el estado en que se encuentra esta presa, cuyas obras finalizaron hace un año, pero, sobre todo, acerca de las tasas que el organismo establecerá por el uso de los caudales embalsados.

 Reconocen, no obstante, que los datos demandados se pueden demorar ante el previsible cambio que consideran se puede producir en los cargos de responsabilidad de la citada Confederación.

 De momento, el Ayuntamiento de Mora de Rubielos ya ha planteado la posibilidad de estudiar su continuación en el proyecto. El alcalde, Javier Báguena, señaló que el Consistorio había solicitado el aprovechamiento de los caudales del futuro embalse para reforzar el abastecimiento del pueblo. No obstante, dada la apremiante necesidad de agua de boca y ante el retraso de la infraestructura hidráulica, se optó por la localización de nuevos sondeos. «Con el crecimiento urbanístico de Mora, urgía tener garantizado el suministro, por esa razón tuvimos que acondicionar hacer tres año un nuevo pozo», explicaba el primer edil.

 Uno de los principales problemas de Mora, y el motivo por el cual se solicitó la construcción del pantano de las Tosquillas, es la estacionalidad del consumo de agua, según manifestó Javier Báguena. Aunque la mayor parte del año, el abastecimiento a la población queda garantizado, siempre se producen momentos puntuales, sobre todo en los meses de mayor afluencia turística, en que las necesidades son mucho mayores.


Problemas en los cultivos


 En la Comunidad de Regantes de Fuenlozana y las Tosquillas, integrada por 540 agricultores -una de las principales beneficiarias del embalse- reconocen que las necesidades de agua para los cultivos son acuciantes, pero sostienen que el proyecto no se aceptará a cualquier precio. «Hasta que no se defina el uso del agua, no tenemos nada que hacer», explicaba el presidente de la Comunidad, Manuel Ferrer. «Hemos pedido información a la Confederación HIdrográfica del Júcar para conocer el canon que nos corresponde, y si lo podemos asumir, bien; de lo contrario tendríamos que replantearlo», subrayaba el presidente.

 Manuel Ferrer señaló que los agricultores tienen problemas todos los años para afrontar los riegos de sus cultivos. «Contamos con un mini riego -señalaba-, lo que nos limita el uso del agua para los forrajes y hortalizas. La mitad de las tierras están actualmente yermas».

El pantano, cuyas pruebas de llenado se llevan a cabo desde el año pasado con gran lentitud debido a la falta de precipitaciones, garantizaría a juicio de Ferrer los riegos de 440 hectáreas de cultivos. «Podríamos dotarlas de suficiente agua para no limitarlas a unas pocas plantaciones», explicaba el presidente de la Comunidad de Regantes.

 Además de las pruebas de llenado, el pantano de las Tosquillas está pendiente de formalizar los trámites del protocolo de seguridad, un requisito necesario que se ejecuta con Protección Civil de Aragón.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/terue...71070_303.html

----------

